

The Story of the Ping Program (2001) - luu
http://ftp.arl.army.mil/~mike/ping.html

======
shiggerino
I get a 503 error and a page full of nonsense. Luckily there's an archived
copy:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150317224815/http://ftp.arl.ar...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150317224815/http://ftp.arl.army.mil/~mike/ping.html)

